# A few of mine...poetry?



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Edited...sorry.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Your poetry makes you sound like a very balanced person: symmetrical, unclumsy rhyme, coherent. The message is very clear. I like Little Girl Lost, relating a hell of a lot with lines 1-10. I so often feel perplexed that my own head seems to be _creating_ pain.



> This crossroad I have in my path
> has left me feeling lost


Yes, I also feel at a crossroad, but perpetually. Before, when I got to cross roads, I would look ahead and choose direction excitedly. But something has happened along the way and the crossroad feeling is not nice, due to lack of choosing direction. It feels sometimes that hoping and looking ahead goes against some stone engraved moral that is now deeply ingrained in me. Suppose it is just the dissociation though. It is so hard to conceptualise time as a solid, finite thing, when you are in this state.
Thanks again


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks miss starling...

Little Girl Lost is the only one of these that I wrote while dp'd before knowing about what dp was. It really illustrates how I was feeling at the time and reading it reminds me all over again.

I can relate to what you have said about how the crossroad feeling is not nice...I also used to approach crossroads in my life as in a way exciting, whether good or bad but when I was dp'd I made some bad choices...my normal judgement went ot the window and my skewed perpective on things really distorted my decision-making. So the crossroads I faced seemed terrifying and I couldn't face the fork in the road with any clarity about the best path. Seemed like lose-lose situations all round. I'm glad I don't feel that way anymore.


----------

